# Hardtail-MTB: Bergamont Tattoo LTD V1 C1 *** 2 Monate alt, fast unbenutzt!



## stephan91 (7. November 2013)

Hallo,
zum Angebot steht ein nur sehr wenig benutztes 

*Bergamont Tattoo LTD V1 C1 *

Hardtail Mountainbike.

Kaufdatum war der *21.08.2013*, es hat also noch lange Garantie, die Originalrechnung gibt es dazu. 

Es wurde nur etwa 200 km gefahren, ist nie gestÃ¼rzt und weist auch sonst so gut wie keine Gebrauchsspuren bzw. Kratzer auf. Alles funktioniert einwandfrei! 







RahmenhÃ¶he: 51cm 
Gabel: Manitou R7 Pro, 100mm, Air, Remote Lockout, Rebound 
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT 
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX 
Bremsen: Shimano BR-M446, hydraulic Discbrake, Rotor: 180/160mm 
Bereifung: Schwalbe Nobby Nic/Schwalbe Racing Ralph, Evolution wired, 57-559 
Gewicht: 11,90 Kg 
> Herstellerseite mit mehr Daten


Rad kann auch deutschlandweit verschickt werden!

*Preis: 720 â¬ VB!*
*>> Direkt zur eBay-Kleinanzeige*


*Bei Interesse Ã¼ber die Kleinanzeigen-Kontaktaufnahme melden!*
Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Stephan


----------

